# Another peek at "Richter In Prague"



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"Richter In Prague" is a much-admired set of recordings, taken (I think) from several Prague Spring series of concerts over time. I have 'waxed enthusiastic' about the 1956 recording of Mussorgsky's "Pictures" more than once in this forum. Yesterday I listened again to another CD from the set, containing Beethoven's sonatas Opp. 31/2&3 and 57.

Richter brought more than technique to his playing; effective imagination is there too. Op. 31/2 begins with, among other fine things, phrases separated by rests. Richter ... well, he milks the rests; and works the dynamics of the phrases between the rests; to wonderful effect. I 'fall into' the music, and it doesn't release me until the audience applause after it's over. Op. 31/3 barely registers, because I'm sort of swimming back to shore during most of it.

Everybody has heard great recordings of Op. 57; this is another of them. Richter maybe treats the last two movements a bit differently than others do, but it's fine.

I wish the set were more readily available, and available at a reasonable price. Maybe parts of it are on YouTube in adequate sound?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I really like the op.101 from that set.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

kv466 said:


> I really like the op.101 from that set.


Yeah, me too. I don't know how much is real and how much is my imagination, but for me Richter gets 101 solidly connected to 106. It's like 106 is a 'logical' extension of the rational/emotional process (whatever that is) that germinates in 90 and takes hold in 101. The finale of 106 is the 'OK, I got it down!!' part. The last three sonatas are where Beethoven lays it out for us.

There was a Richter In Prague thread awhile back. Seems like there was speculation about a potential Brilliant Classics deal with Praga. Or is that something I dreamed?


----------

